# What is your beverage of choice with your stogie??



## jonnylou (Apr 12, 2007)

I think nothing complements a cigar better than a nice glass of single malt or cup of coffee.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

jonnylou said:


> I think nothing complements a cigar better than a nice glass of single malt or cup of coffee.


I like scotch and coffee with my cigars too.

BTW, this smilie  is the one to show sarcasm.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

My go to drinks are Beer, or for non-alcoholic I like Dr. Pepper.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

I like port, coffee and beer. Latest beer was Brooklyn Brown Ale which was outstanding!!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I like coffee, Corona w/lime, sweet tea, rum, bourbon, Crown, etc. Depends on the cigar and what I have readily available.:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet tea, I think, is my favorite.....course that's my drink of choice with pretty much everything. :tu


----------



## jonnylou (Apr 12, 2007)

burninator said:


> Sweet tea, I think, is my favorite.....course that's my drink of choice with pretty much everything. :tu


Being form Los Angeles I have kind of heard about sweet tea but I really don't know what it is?? Is it non alcoholic?


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet tea, rootbeer, tequila on the rocks with a twist of lime.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

jonnylou said:


> Being form Los Angeles I have kind of heard about sweet tea but I really don't know what it is?? Is it non alcoholic?


It's iced tea with sugar basically. Pretty simple and damned tasty!:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1.Water
2. Scotch
3. Coffee
4. Red Wine


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet Tea or beer


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> Sweet tea, I think, is my favorite.....course that's my drink of choice with pretty much everything. :tu


Nothing like home made sweet tea it goes with anything.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

For me it's sweet tea or Crown Royal!


----------



## TheMagicDragon (Apr 20, 2007)

Scotch, scotch, scotch... so good... when it touches your lips... :al


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just to clarify (for all you non-Southern folk):
Sweet tea is *NOT* iced tea with sugar added.
Sweet tea is its own entity - made with tender loving care having the sugar added while the tea is still hot, thereby dissolving the sugar into the tea itself rather than adding it afterwards. That :tu is sweet tea.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Bourbon Baby!


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

Scotch is always my first choice.....yummy
Sometimes a good Bourbon...

If none of the above then some ice water will do.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Really just depends on my mood and the cigar. A morning or early evening cigar probably coffee. Later in the evening it could be bourbon, scotch or rum. Bourbon probably lead the way.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Water.
Bourbon.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

My preferences:
1. Single Malt or quality blended Scotch. (Once in a while I'll substitute Irish Whiskey or Bourbon.)
2. Black coffee or espresso.
3. Cognac.
4. _Good_ beer. Darker ales work better for me with a stogie than lighter beers or lagers.
5. Port

As far as cocktails go, I love my martinis and G&T's, and a really good margarita or mojito. I'll drink these when I smoke, but they don't seem to me to be especially compelling cigar companions.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

While I love my scotch and rum, my favorite drink to pair with a cigar is a coffee, espresso, or ice coffee. 

I usually have a drink, then wait a half hour or so, pour a cup of coffee and light up my cigar.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Coffee, hot or iced, rootbeer, beer, but I'm open to about anything depending on the situation. Right now it's a TS #280 Maduro and a rootbeer.:ss


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

i like a stout coffee, iced tea, and an ocasional brandy :al


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> 1.Water
> 2. Scotch
> 3. Coffee
> 4. Red Wine


In that order? See, usually I'll _start_ with red wine, go to scotch, the coffee, with water throughout. 

I'm quite fond of bourbon lately. And a nice armagnac is great for sipping with a cigar.


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Usually strong coffee or a dark beer for me


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

1. Stoli
2. Vodka (Preferably Stoli)
3. Vertical (when I can find it)
4. Stoli


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

newcigarz said:


>


I always thought "Knob Creek" would be a great name for the sequel to "Brokeback Mountain".  :r


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

root beer, sweet tea, or simple ice water.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I always thought "Knob Creek" would be a great name for the sequel to "Brokeback Mountain".  :r


:r :r :r


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Alchoholic:
Changes everyday.
:tu :tu 

Non-alchoholic:
Coffee usually with my morning weaker cigars
and I really like Sprite/7up with my stronger cigars
(the sugar helps).
:tu


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Red wine most often. Then scotch, tequila, bourbon or water.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

1) Scotch (Glenmorangie or chivas)
2) Jack Daniels
3) Crown
4) White Russians
5) Pinot Noir
6) Water


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Typically coffee, sometimes Scotch, explored Ports and Icewines (both very tasty but sweet), and sometimes the Coca Cola that is in hand.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

In the evening: scotch (Glenlivet, Dalmore 12 yo, Dalmore Cigar malt), perhaps beer.

Afternoon: Sprite or water

Morning: Coffee


----------



## forgop (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll have to go with a glass of red wine, generally something like a cabernet or blend. I also really like vintage port. I like them with beer, but it's generally got to be something like a hefeweissen or something. 

Personally, I'm not really big on the congnacs and such, at least what I've tried. With stuff like bourbon, whiskey, and scotch, I just can't get over the smell. They just seem to smell too much like Jack Daniels, which is something I had a bad night of drinking when I was 15. :al 

I tried a cognac or two, but just didn't like it. Maybe I'm just too "sissified" for the hard stuff, but they just burn too much for me to really drink the stuff. Maybe it's just what I've tried, I don't know. I'd like to find a good after dinner drink of some sort other than Bailey's.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Scotch or a glass of red wine.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I love a good micro-stout with a maduro.:dr A good strong cup of Blue Mountain Coffee is also an excellent choice. Beer and coffee both seem to cleanse the palet inhancing the whole cigar experience.


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

Crown Royal on the rocks or a nice Cabernet/Merlot.:ss 
My mouth waters just thinking about that.


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

1. Cognac
2. Scotch


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Just to clarify (for all you non-Southern folk):
> Sweet tea is *NOT* iced tea with sugar added.
> Sweet tea is its own entity - made with tender loving care having the sugar added while the tea is still hot, thereby dissolving the sugar into the tea itself rather than adding it afterwards. That :tu is sweet tea.


This man knows what he is talking about.

I enjoy scotch or coffee usually with my cigars, depending on what kind of mood I'm in. Of course, I had a Dr Pepper with a AF Double Chateau yesterday and it was wonderful.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

1. Scotch, pref. Dalmore Cigar Malt, Glenlivet 18
2. Caucasians (White Russians)...even better with VanGogh Dutch Chocolate vodka
3. Cafe Americano


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Knob Creek is what I prefer but just about any good Bourbon or stiff ale will do the trick.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Cognac, Rolling Rock, or ice water !


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've been enjoying 15 year old Bual Madeira with cigars; excellent match for any cigar.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I like to pair it with a nice rum. Wine is also a choice but not the 1st.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Scotch
Coke Zero
Coffee
Chilled Coffee
Amaretto


----------

